# TRT additions



## creekrat (Nov 5, 2020)

I am on TRT and with recent work travels have been forced to go to the pellets since I’ve been having to go all over the world for quarantine and whatnot to get into countries that are “locked down.”  Pellets are going good and am relatively pleased with the results and Test levels have been great(total around 1100-1200). That being said, I work a jacked up schedule. Currently it is 5 weeks at home, 1 week quarantine, 6 weeks offshore on an oil rig.  

With the way my travel is I can for sure take orals with me but not any vials. I’m 38, no joint or tendon pain or issues and have been pretty strict on my ckd diet for 3 months. All natty I’d say I dropped about 5% BF and currently sitting somewhere in the high teens for BF and 220lbs at 6’. Now it’s just to work on what’s left of the love handles which are always the last to go for me. 

My question is what would any of you suggest that I could add to my TRT that would work around my schedule of basically 5 weeks off and 7 weeks at work (hopefully this will go to 6&6 soon)?  Keep in mind that I can’t take oils with me for the 7 weeks but orals I could manage. I which there was a way I could run some tren but for only 5 weeks I feel like I’d be wasting my time and money. 

My goal is more of a recomp and to continue to shed BF while trying to maintain 220 but even if I dropped to 210 ish I’d be ok with that.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 5, 2020)

Are you able to work out during the 7 weeks at work ... I would imagine oil rig work is very physically demanding and no doubt very long hours ... your test sounds like its at a good level to maintain mass while your cutting/ recomp ... it sounds like watching calories is going to be critical ... consider taking a weekly pic ... I find this more accurate and a better way measure results than the scale ... as far as adding anything anything to your trt have you considered DNP ... or even ephedra ... either could help you drop fat ...


----------



## creekrat (Nov 5, 2020)

Transcend, I am able to work out on the rig. My work is not typically very taxing but can be at times. I actually am awaiting a shipment of DNP and plan to start 200mg e/d for at least 14 days here shortly. I log calories religiously and am currently at a 20% deficit. My goal with the DNP is to shed some more fat before coming off the deficit and going for the recomp/super lean bulk


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 5, 2020)

How are your joints?  Nandrolone Decanoate is the one thing that I tend to add to my TRT at low doses throughout the year @ 100 to 150 mg per week.  In fact, it's time to get some more....

EDIT:  Granted, I am bordering on ancient at 47 years of age, lol.

EDIT2:  nevermind, that is what I get for speed reading...  No vials, no bueno.  Anavar would be my recommendation!


----------

